# Key Fob 2008 Nissan Sentra



## millersnmeva (Oct 11, 2019)

So I just replace my car stero with a eono 10.1" tablet. I dont know if this is a coincidence or what but since then when I get out of the car and try and press the door lock on the keyfob it does not work. I have to wait about 40 seconds then it works. I changed the battery in the keyfob thinking that was the issue and it still happens. I then bought 2 new keyfobs online and programmed them and thought the issue was resolved but noticed it is not. It still happens its between 30 and 40 seconds before the door lock button will work? Any ideas? One thing I just thought of that i will test is I have a ODB2 connected at all times because my radio can read RPM's Etc.. I will try unplugging that also.


----------

